# New here, new (old) la Pavoni. And we have a leak!



## Fullabeans (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi, and thanks for having me here.

I bought a mid 90's La Pavoni P/TRE and no one in Portugal wants to fix it for me.

Does anyone know where I can specific parts etc? Or a hotline I can call? Or if any of you fancy a holiday in Portugal and help me get it running?

looking forward to hearing from you

cheers


----------

